# Pointer Question (trainers please help)



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a 7 month old Brittany. I just picked her up from a guy that has not done any training ith her yet so I was starting fresh. When I picked her up yesterday she would not come to me for anything. Well a night of bonding and working with her (treats) i took her out in the field for some training. Yesterday I ran her out at the club I am a member of and she was bumping birds 50-60 yard in front of me. well today it was the exact opposite. She was great at coming when I called her and stayed close, but that is the problem. She never got more than about 10 yards in front of me. So my question is ho do I teach a dog to range a little further? One old man told me she will do it with time, once I have shot a few birds over her. I don't want a big running but would like her out about 30yards. She was pointing the training birds I put out but never further than 5 yards in front of me


HELP PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

time, brother. time


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You seem to me to have the mentality of most "first timers" when it comes to owning a pointing dog. You want the dog to work close so if she bumps birds you'll still have a chance at them. Well, if you shoot birds she bumps, she'll never be much of a pointing dog. You may as well buy a springer. She's very young and wont be worth a **** till she's 3 or 4 anyway. Range is something you can't teach or train. a dog either has it or it doesn't. One thing's for sure, keep hacking on your pup to stay close, and that's exactly what she'll do. Let her develop some range, teach her to be staunch on point, and *NEVER* shoot a bird over her she doesn't point and hold! EVER! Do that and you'll end up with a fine gun dog to be proud of. Provided she's got "fine gun dog" between her ears. :wink:

Sounds like she's going to be a good one. Just let her hunt, keep your mouth shut and your finger off the hot collar button. She'll be fine.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

TEX nailed it. I would also add that taking the dog out a few times a year right before or during hunting season will guarantee that you won't have the dog you want. It takes maturity and many bird contacts before the lights turn on.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Just keep doing what you have.... I take dogs in and most times the first week is just like you have said. Build a bond of some sort and then get to work! Keep taking them walks, but only call her when you need her. Other than that say nothing....
Once she is back ranging for ya and you want a direction change, let her know by singing her name. Once she goes that way say nothing again and maybe a little praise.... Ya want some comeback but not to much, no need for a Yo-yo....

Chances are your going to have a much more bold dog in a few weeks. I live by the collar and work many of dogs this way. I go out with a collar on and let the dog roam and find birds. If it points them great, if not I tap the collar once the bird is put in the air by the dog. This takes the chase out of the dog, and soon it will bring them to pointing the birds.

Most dogs are going to start pointing around this age for a short time, then they are going to try and take the bird out. Some dogs will start to stay on point much longer and others are going to try and catch the bird. Timing is important. 

Also I am only tapping the collar on a low setting, just enough the dog is feeling it.


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys...I will keep working her. I know she is young and time will make a big change as she gets older. I was just wondering if this was a common problem. I probably do talk to her too much and need to just let her do her thing. Thanks again guys.

Here is Penny...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

My first bird dog was a Brit, had a lot of them before GSP's Still love a Brit and they are some of the smartest dogs out there!
Lots of time with them and they will do what your thinking without a word!


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I hunt over 2 brittanys and have my whole life. I have a 2 year old that is starting to catch on. My 4 year old is a great dog to hunt over. The more birds the better off they are, that is what I have found to be the biggest challenge. Both finding the time to train them and finding the birds to train them with without spending a fortune for them.


----------

